# Creaking sound from right rear



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I get this creaking sound from the rear right when I drive over a bump. It is very noticeable when I pull in to my driveway which has a high curb. Doesn't seem to happen as much when I am driving on the road but more when I am pulling in to a place that might have a little bump. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Its probably the strut mounting bushing getting on in age. Won't really affect the suspension, and if you ever do the shocks it will be replaced. (or usually is).


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

You're right. I had a local mechanic look at it & he said it was the bushing but I am a little confused. He said it would be difficult to isolate which one is making the noise. He seemed to imply that there are several. Thankfully bushings are covered under my extended warranty.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I had this similar problem when I just purchased my X in 2005, the noise was coming from the rear right side of the vehicle. It was brand new when I purchased it but after the winter season I noticed the noise when going over some bumps. Its very random, sometime small bumps, sometime bigger bumps that caused the creak noise, and sometime it doesn't make any noise at all.
Anyway, I can't narrow down where the noise came from so I went to the dealership. It took 3 other guys to sit in my car while I'm driving the car around so they can narrow it.
Even after that it took them 2 days to finally pin point the area. They said the plastic trims inside the vehicle was lose or something so they had to spray those foams to preventing them from moving and rubbing against each other.

I'm all about perfection so everything little noise inside my car bugs me.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Do Bamboo said:


> You're right. I had a local mechanic look at it & he said it was the bushing but I am a little confused. He said it would be difficult to isolate which one is making the noise. He seemed to imply that there are several. Thankfully bushings are covered under my extended warranty.


Yeah, you will have multiple bushings, from the top of the shock, to both ends of the stabilizer links. If they are smart, they will just replace the stabilizer links first as they are a single unit piece that are only worth $100 a piece or so and easy to access. THe isolator at the top of the strut (technically also a bushing) is a pain to get to and requires removal of the shock.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Went to a Nissan dealer to get this fixed. They told be it isn't the bushings but and internal "panel' most likely. I don't know what panel they're talking about. My local mechanic took a drive with me a few weeks back and he immediately said it's the bushing making the noise. I am going to try another Nissan dealer & hopefully get this fixed.


----------

